
Everyone Wants Facebook's Libra to Be Regulated. But How? - rblion
https://www.wired.com/story/everyone-wants-facebooks-libra-regulated-but-how/
======
whenchamenia
Its not that we want regulation, we just don't want ZuckBucks. At all.

